# Is MP Clomid legit?



## Intense (Jun 20, 2012)

I've used his nolva and he even hooked it up with an extra 30 pills since he was late getting it out.


Has anyone had good results with his clomid pills?


If this is against forum rules im sorry, just delete


----------



## s2h (Jun 21, 2012)

Its impossible to get a accurate amount.of mcg's when using a cap....so keep that in mind...i have heard good things about there products except a lil adex issue...but im not crazy about having t3 that may not be the right mcg's...evrytbing else is no.biggie...


----------



## blergs. (Jun 21, 2012)

Thay have quality control issues. I would not rec using them
check out CLOMI at CEM ( I like it)  or another sponsor here.

MP I would not order anything from MP...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Thay have quality control issues. I would not rec using them
> check out CLOMI at CEM ( I like it)  or another sponsor here.
> 
> MP I would not order anything from MP...



x2


----------



## Intense (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

